# Online peds



## Randi (Aug 3, 2010)

I noticed that some people have pedigrees posted from online that have pics of ancestors and everything on it I just wanna know how or where u find that or do u have to create it yourself


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Depending on your specific dogs pedigree you may be able to find its ancestors on a site already, but otherwise you have to do the work of building it yourself.

This site here you can use photos and it is free
Pedigree Database - Bully Breed Resource


----------



## heflinskennel (Sep 14, 2010)

ONLINE PEDIGREES 
BullyPedia The #1 American Bully Pedigree Resource On The Net
these are two of them first one you have to pay to be a member mostly game breed style dogs the second is for the bully style. good luck


----------

